# All panels missing



## Craig Halverson (Dec 26, 2016)

When I have the library module open all panels are visible.  When I click on Develop, all panels disappear as well as the filmstrip.  There is nothing outside the image.  What did I do, and what to I need to do.  Thanks,  Craig


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Dec 26, 2016)

Hit shift-tab.


----------



## Craig Halverson (Dec 27, 2016)

Thank you.  First time I've used the Lightroom Forum.  Very cool    Craig


----------



## clee01l (Dec 27, 2016)

Craig Halverson said:


> When I have the library module open all panels are visible.  When I click on Develop, all panels disappear as well as the filmstrip.  There is nothing outside the image.  What did I do, and what to I need to do.  Thanks,  Craig


Welcome to the forum.  If by "all panels disappear as well as the filmstrip", you mean that the area where the panels are supposed to appear is all black, then this is a bug in LRCC2015.8/LR6.8.  Restarting LR is the usual remedy, although for me sometimes switching to the Map Module and back restores the panels in Develop without restarting LR.


----------

